# What does EPG look like (on-screen guide)



## thetitten (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am trying to find an image of the on-screen guide (EPG) for the 622.

I just want to see how many channels are displayed and the general layout before committing to a satellite receiver.

Also, if anyone has *recommendations *on Dish receivers that have great EPGs, that would be great.

thank you.
mike


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s thetitten. there is a sticky on the top with a 622 review. Take a look in there to get an idea. I believe that there might not be any EPG shots, so take a look at the 942 review. That for sure has them. The 622 looks very similar in Look and Feel to the 942 and that is why you don't see them in the 622 review. Also the 622 does have some settings that can increase or decrease the number of rows you can see on your screen.

As to Recommendations.. Well.. they all basically look the same.


----------



## thetitten (Mar 20, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s thetitten. there is a sticky on the top with a 622 review. Take a look in there to get an idea. I believe that there might not be any EPG shots, so take a look at the 942 review. That for sure has them. The 622 looks very similar in Look and Feel to the 942 and that is why you don't see them in the 622 review. Also the 622 does have some settings that can increase or decrease the number of rows you can see on your screen.
> 
> As to Recommendations.. Well.. they all basically look the same.


Thanks Ron. I'm not quite sure where the reviews are at. Could you please point me in the right direction.

thanks
mike


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Official DBSTalk ViP622 DVR Review

and the 942 Review http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39968

Also.. if you look at the top of the Forum you will see Stickies. I would take a look at those also to get an idea of what are the 622 users hot buttons.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

And the EKB ViP622 page has links to other reviews and information. Another thing you can do is go to Dish's TechPortal, then go to Interactive Menus for a self-guided tour. Unfortunately it doesn't show the Extended 3-hour wide version of the guide.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That's the one! I'll have to get some risers to put under the right side of my TV stand to get it to look like that.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> That's the one! I'll have to get some risers to put under the right side of my TV stand to get it to look like that.


LOL! That was the camera man not the TV! 

Notice turn 4 comming up. I was leaning for the driver


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I just LOVE that 3 hour, 7 channel guide!

See ya
Tony


----------



## cosmo_kramer (Mar 20, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> I just LOVE that 3 hour, 7 channel guide!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Actually, it's a 3 hour, 6 3/4 channel guide


----------



## dak0ta11 (Mar 12, 2007)

So I take it the bottom of your extended guide gets cut off too!  And I thought I was the only one...hehe.


----------



## cosmo_kramer (Mar 20, 2007)

Just the extended guide with video. The other extended guide does not get cut off...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Depends on how much overscan your TV has. Mine shows about 6.5 lines. Maybe if we ask real nice, E* will shift it up a tad so if we lose part, it's just a little bit of graphic styling off the top rather than the desired content from the bottom.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is what 0% overscan looks like. Notice it could be a 7 1/4 channel guide.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 23, 2007)

Curious how the display shows 7 lines (like my current 721 does).

I am about to get either 622 or 722. I was over a friends house for thanksgiving and they had a 622. I played around with the preferences and the only difference I could get (extended vs. normal etc) was to see more horizontally. Still showed 4lines veritically I believe.

How did y'all get it to show 7 lines AND the video??

Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

DeputyDawg said:


> Curious how the display shows 7 lines (like my current 721 does).
> 
> I am about to get either 622 or 722. I was over a friends house for thanksgiving and they had a 622. I played around with the preferences and the only difference I could get (extended vs. normal etc) was to see more horizontally. Still showed 4lines veritically I believe.
> 
> ...


Menu , 8 , 2 then select Extended-Partial guide with video.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Depending on your TV, you might be left with a 6 1/4 guide and not the full 7.

William, what set do you have that allows you to set overscan via a menu setting?


-Funk


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

thetitten said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to find an image of the on-screen guide (EPG) for the 622.
> 
> ...


I have mine set to show 7 channels and 3 hours with the current channel video showing at the top of the guide along with the highlighted channels description.

I guess I'm lucky looking at the screenshots of the guide that I get the full seven lines along with some of the background under them. My set must have a lot less Overscan than some of them out there. Yea! This is the only guide I was happy with as it lets me see the whols evening of the Networks on one screen.


----------

